# CS Christmas offensive already felt at Camp Phoenix



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Having been part of the coordination (that make me a spy?) of this event with Mr. C, i had a heads-up on what was coming our way. Never did i expect the raids to be carried out this swift and ruthlessly. 

Yesterday brought two coalition casualties, both myself and CPT Vasquez were brought down by huge blasts. 

The bomb that was directed at me took me completely off guard, as i have the master list of names and this individual is not paired with me. Apparently destroying only one Camp Phoenix soldier was not enough for a CS member known as Xmodius. This bomb was not only not authorized through the CS Ministry of Defense, but it was also the largest piece of ordinance ever seen here on Camp Phoenix. The high explosive contents included everything from beef jerky to ritz crackers and even cheese spread! The most effective explosives, however, were contained inside two other containers... The first of which appeared to be an innocent tupperware container, but when opened proved to contain approx. 30 premium stogies packed so tight that one could shake it and they wouldnt even rattle. I cannot remember all of the cigars included, but they ranged from RyJ's to Partigas and Rockey Patel 1990's. Digging deeper there was another, smaller black box. The box was labled "cigar caddy" and had two clasps on it. On the top was a hand written note saying, "here are some good ones." Well i am no dummy, but i thought maybe Xmodius miss labled the boxes... obviously the last container contained outstanding smokes. These must be just some more that wouldnt fit. Well i called EOD (explosive ordinance disposal) in to dissarm the package (like i said i am no dummy) and once the latches were opened there lay:

1 x Padron Aniversary Series
1 x Ashton VSG
1 x Opus X Fuente Fuente
1 x Diamond Crown Maximus
1 x Partagas ISOM (im calling customs now...)

What can i say? Thank you much! I will enjoy every damn one of these smokes! 

CPT Vasquez's box was the due to the expert bombing abilities of Kenstogie. It contained a whole variety of cigars, including several ISOMs, however i was not able to view it sufficiently long to memorize all of them. There were between 10-20 cigars, and all looked to be among the premium lines. 

Today Pheonix was rocked again by Xmodius, this time delivering his blow to the authorized recipient, LT Knight. His package contained much the same things as mine, minus the little black box... 

Well gentlemen the Christmas offensive is underway, us overseas have bunkered down and are prepared to weather the storm, at least we hope we are! Thank you to all who participated, im sure there will be more bombing stories that will follow, i will keep all up to date!!

LT :gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Way to go Xmodius!!! Very nice first strike - Feels good, doesn't it? :w


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bwaaahaaahaa nobody is safe at camp phoenix! its like the tet offensive and operation watch on the rhine rolled into one! Reinforcements should be pouring in soon.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job by xmodius and kenstogie, they will be filling in that crater all day today!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds like a winner! Enjoy 'em LT! :w 




:ms NCRM


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Great job John. Now the troops will have a little something to enjoy over the Holidays.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

As i wrote, unknown to me, another bomb was sitting innocently in the mail room. This one was addressed to SFC Rosa. Smokeydude's hit was an example of relentless destruction! It included all sorts of goodies from cameras to candies, and of course about 15 cigars which, in Smokeydude's own words, "ranged in types to accomodate all different preferences in flavors". The package also included notes from Smokeydude himself as well as his 12 year old son, and a card from the whole family. Without a doubt he succeeded in his goal of putting a smile on a soldiers face. 

Thanks Again Smokeydude!

LT :gn


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Lt. Rich, I'm amazed it got to you and Lt. Knight so quickly. I mailed it last Saturday, the 3rd. The Partagas is a Lusitania.

Did the Xikar cutter make it as well? I put 2 cutters in your package, taped to the cigar caddy/otterbox. The other cutter was a Havana or a no name I think. I forgot to put the cutters in Lt. Knight's package even though they were sitting right on the table next to the boxes.

Are the boxes opened and checked over before they reach you? Just curious.

And, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

No worries, i got both of the cutters that you sent, and gave one to LT Knight (the other i gave to SGT Smith because i already have two and he needed one). The contents were untouched, and in perfect condition. Thank you again and a marry Chirstmas to you too.

LT :gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Xmodius, Nice tactical moves on the LT...

LT Rich you see what happens when you poke your head out of the fox hole.

Great job Xmodius. Enjoy and Happy Holidays Lt Rich.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Xmodius, Nice tactical moves on the LT...


Agreed! Xmodius, that was a very nice, well aimed hit. Nice!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

joed said:


> Way to go Xmodius!!! Very nice first strike - Feels good, doesn't it? :w


Yep. I'm glad I could help bring a little material goodness from home to our people over there.

I wish they didn't have to be there, but I know that Afghanistan will be better without Taliban rule and Al Qaeda influence. I can't think of any time in Afghanistan's recorded history that it has been at peace, but I bet it's more orderly now than it has been in decades or even many centuries. It's one of those places which are in constant turmoil because of the peculiar combination of outside influences and struggles between the different internal factions with influence there.

THANKS to YOU GUYS and GALS over there!


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

With all these $%&* polls, I almost missed this thread.

Great to hear the "packages" are arriving! 
They seem to be getting there pretty darn quick, although I don't think it will matter. It seems the great CS BOTL's have decided to inflict great destruction on Pheonix and nothing now can stop it. I'm starting to feel sorry for those guys over there. 

Great hits by Xmodius & kenstogie  
Thanks to Lt. Rich and Mr.C for getting this mission together :u


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Thanks Again Smokeydude!
> 
> LT :gn


No, No...THANK YOU Lt Rich!

I just feel better knowing you guys have some nice cigars to smoke!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

......from the c.s ministry of defense.........internet "chatter" has been up the week before christmas........ attack imminent ....... alert status changed to red repeat red.........


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I hope mine gets there! I had a fella named FOXX! 

I don't think I put my CS Handle on it though...just my name!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a PM from PFC Nolin saying mine had arrived. I'm glad it made it before Christmas


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm anxious to hear if my package landed yet too. It's getting close to Christmas and I'd hate for SPC Espenel to not get his goodies before the big day.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Mike,

My sentiments exactly - I'm hoping Sgt Fuerst gets the package I sent before Christmas too! The waiting to hear if the package made it is killing me. :w


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> I'm anxious to hear if my package landed yet too. It's getting close to Christmas and I'd hate for SPC Espenel to not get *his * goodies before the big day.


You mean her? 

LT :gn


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

SGM Zack got his yesterday as well.. It has been hard for me to keep track of the bombings because i have been a tad busy lately, but when i we sitting down to my nightly smoke SGM Zack walked in and sat down and lit up. He told me that he was smoking tonight compliments of CS and told me his package had arrived. Sivillekid sent him something like 15 really nice stogies, and he was quite pleased. He sends a thank you out to Sivillekid and everyone who participated.

PFC Nolin also got his package, as was noted above. I will fill in the deliveries as i hear of them. Some of them will be hard for me to track, such as Foxx (sorry horrorview) because i dont see all of them often due to mission constraints, but i will do my best! 

LT :gn


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I got my official package from Kanashat as well, and SGT Smith got his last night. Looks like yesterday was a big day for the bombs. I will try to talk to a few of the other people and see if they have recieved their goodies yet. I would also like to schedule a herf here and get a few pics posted with all of the recipients.

LT :gn


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Gibbons recieved his package today courtesy of Mr. C. Looks like the bombs are really starting to fall now! 

LT :gn


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> You mean her?
> 
> LT


Uh...yeah. In retrospect, the bomb I sent was gender neutral so no big deal of course. It's just that there are so few female cigar smokers...

Who would have guessed...?

:w


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL!! Damn, I hope Foxx is a dude! If not, she'll have some Maxim's and Stuff's to trade for smokes...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, anyone hear anything else about this?? I'm hoping my pack landed safely!!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Been wondering myself. No word. I'm not looking for any comments from the person I sent to. Just hoping to confirm that the package was received.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I am sure everyones package got there. I have sent stuff to 5-6 guys over the past few years in afganistan and iraq and have only got 1 reply back. Thank you's are trickling in still  I got one yesterday that I forwarded to seangar. 

Its tough for many of them to get to a computer, and when they do they I.M with family. I am sure Lt Rich will update everyone, when updates are available.

Lt Rich, did you ever get a christmas herf going???


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Mr. C! I can appreciate the logistics of something like this and understand that any confirmations or feedback can be slow to come in. I think I'm just a little spoiled by the way we treat bombs around here with the quick acknowledgments of receipt and what not. Probably best at this point to just assume everything went as planned. Looking forward to next year with the hope of doing something like this again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> SGM Zack got his yesterday as well.. It has been hard for me to keep track of the bombings because i have been a tad busy lately, but when i we sitting down to my nightly smoke SGM Zack walked in and sat down and lit up. He told me that he was smoking tonight compliments of CS and told me his package had arrived. Sivillekid sent him something like 15 really nice stogies, and he was quite pleased. He sends a thank you out to Sivillekid and everyone who participated.
> 
> LT :gn


Glad to hear my package has landed. Did SGM happen to mention if he got both packages, or just the one with the smokes?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Y'know... stuff like this makes me so proud of all of the monkey's at CS. I mean we've really got some first class members here. I don't know how I missed this thread till now but I've got to give props to Mr. C and everyone who participated in this full on assault of our brave Men and Women in the field. 

I'm really proud of CS right now......

XXX


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

The following are confirmed hits:

PFC Nolin ---------Croatan
SPC Espenel--------Mike Z
SGT Fuerst---------Joed
SGT Smith----------Fayers
SFC Rosa-----------Smokeydude
SGM Zack----------Sivillekid 
1LT Knight---------Xmodius
1LT Stump---------Nooner
CPT Southwell------Daklugs
CPT Vasquez-------Kenstogie
MAJ Varner---------Mr.Jerry
SPC fox------------Horrowview
SPC Gibbons--------Mr.C
SPC Birnbaum ------Seangar
SPC Farley --------AAltmeter

I will work on getting confirmation on the rest and maybe a big smoke and some pics together... no promises. 

thank you to all involved.

LT


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey LT Rich,

Thanks for taking hte time to provide the update - It's good to know that the packages were received.

joe d:w


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm assuming (by the list) that my package did not arrive. 

I wonder if there is any way to track these packages?


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Knuckles,

SGT Klien has been on leave. I have seen a box that looked like it contained a bomb sitting in the mail area addressed to him. Dont fret, i think it is here.

all: If your name is not a part of the list it does not mean that it didnt arrive here, it only means that i dont know about it. I do not talk to all of these soldiers daily, so it is very possible that they got their stogies, but i am not aware of it.

LT


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Y'know... stuff like this makes me so proud of all of the monkey's at CS. I mean we've really got some first class members here. I don't know how I missed this thread till now but I've got to give props to Mr. C and everyone who participated in this full on assault of our brave Men and Women in the field.
> 
> I'm really proud of CS right now......
> 
> XXX


I can only second this. I haven't been here for very long, but it seems everyday, there is something to make me proud to be a member here. There couldn't be a better example than this. You guys are truely AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Knuckles,
> 
> SGT Klien has been on leave. I have seen a box that looked like it contained a bomb sitting in the mail area addressed to him. Dont fret, i think it is here.
> 
> ...


Ok... thanks. I guess I misunderstood your earlier message in that i thought he was to return some time ago. I'll keep checking this thread for future updates.


----------

